# A newbie needs advices on choosing a good wok



## violetgarlic (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here and want to ask for a help/advice. My mother bought an induction cooktop (and now I think it was a mistake!). Since she loves to cook and her birthday is in September, I've decided to get her a good new wok. The problem is that I'm totally suck at this and don't know what to buy. For example I found this buying guide for woks, already ordered Tefal Jumbo Wok but then my girlfriend told me that it won't work with an induction. So I had to cancel my order. Now I have less time and need to find something good. I already found two articles (this and this) about induction woks but now I'm totally lost because I don't know what to choose better: carbon steel, stainless steel, iron, small, big, cheap, expensive (mindblowing!)

Could you please suggest me any good woks. Or maybe you will have some other ideas for a present? I will be glad to see your ideas!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

https://www.target.com/p/imusa-14-c...9b&gclid=CMip5ZHtmesCFWoHiAkdCH4GCg&gclsrc=ds
Love mine.


----------



## violetgarlic (Jul 30, 2020)

phatch said:


> http://[URL]https://www.target.com/...9b&gclid=CMip5ZHtmesCFWoHiAkdCH4GCg&gclsrc=ds
> Love mine.


I like this wooden handle. Is it suitable for an induction?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's carbon steel so yes.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Not sure about your range, but my Fulgor induction doesn't like super high temps for long periods.
A quick sear with a cast iron pan - fine, but more than a few minutes it powers down because of the surface temperature.
Would also recommend use a teflon/fiberglass sheet when using cast iron on the glass top, I use one for the slider grill.
Might try a separate butane stove for a wok?
Ended up buying a Cadco LKR-220 for serious deep frying 
installed a dual voltage outlet in the kitchen for the said hot plate & other 220/240V single phase commercial units
PS: you can purchase NEMA 6-15P to 6-15/20R adapters for other 220/240V plug configurations


----------



## violetgarlic (Jul 30, 2020)

Haven't thought about adapters. Thanks for the idea!


----------

